# Dithers for firemouth?



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

I have a shy firemouth in my 75g and am going to mover her to a 28g.If she continues to be shy what would be some good dithers to get her out?I used to have tiger barbs and zebra danios but all but 3 tiger barbs survived cause of my JD's.So i just want some dither choices


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

I use gold gouramis(sp?), although FM's are generally pretty shy in terms of cichlids so even that may not help alot.


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

i think i am going to use another school tiger barbs.Altho i am considering using 1 rainbow shark with 6 barbs.


----------



## ThefishSupplier (Aug 19, 2005)

It's recommended to usually have swordtails as dithers as they live at the top and usually are what the firemouth know that it's safe. I'd get about 6 swordtails at least to help her out.


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

ok are those these http://badmanstropicalfish.com/profiles/profile27.html if so i will get them and when they breed i will feed the babys to my oscar and jack dempseys lol


----------



## Hrafen (Feb 19, 2005)

Yep, those are swordtails. The fry do indeed make good cichlid snacks/


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Buenos Aires Tetras work well too, and look similar to a native fish from the FMs native habitat.


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

I have platy's in with mine. They get along just fine.


----------



## phishes (May 17, 2005)

I have swordtails in w/ my FM, and he doesn't pay any attention, but they work well together.


----------

